# How are you celebrating the New Year?



## Michael (Dec 31, 2010)

The kids are at Grandma's tonight so the missus and I will be going out to a nearby cafe to enjoy the celebration. Which means I probably need a nap soon.

What about ya'll?


----------



## Wayne (Dec 31, 2010)

Hope to be asleep by 11 PM.


----------



## Michael (Dec 31, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Hope to be asleep by 11 PM.


Well seeing as you are in the Central Time Zone, you pretty much get to cheat and watch the East Coast countdown and still make it to bed before midnight.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Dec 31, 2010)

Will be at a friends house in the evening. Need to be in bed before midnight as I am at work tomorrow 6am-6pm.


----------



## Skyler (Dec 31, 2010)

Why would I want to do a pagan thing like celebrating New Years'?

That aside, I plan to stay up late writing and praying, and then drink a Mountain Dew to celebrate when the New Year rolls around. =)


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 31, 2010)

It will be no different than any other Friday night. And FYI, it's not because I'm reformed. It's because it has never been any type of deal, much less a big deal, in my life for as long as I can remember.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 31, 2010)

Just moving on to the next day. New Year's Eve holds zero importance or interest in this house. It's just another day.


----------



## seajayrice (Dec 31, 2010)

it's 10:52 in Istanbull, enjoying a bourbon


----------



## fishingpipe (Dec 31, 2010)

When I was younger I loved the parties (mainly for the abundance of good food.) Now, with wife and children we typically fall asleep before that hour. This year we have family staying with us, so we have lots of finger foods (as we normally do with company). But, I'm not sure if we'll watch the ball drop on TV or if we'll all be asleep before midnight. With four of the six kids under 5 I imagine many of us will doze off by 10:00.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 31, 2010)

I didn't RSVP for the church's New Year party at a member's business but I'll probably go anyway. After I have a good smoke from my new pipe, that is.


----------



## KMK (Dec 31, 2010)

Enjoying a quiet evening at home.


----------



## Curt (Dec 31, 2010)

I have chili brewing. I have a fresh bottle of Jameson. No celebration; no party; but I'll lift a glass and pray: maranatha."


----------



## KMK (Dec 31, 2010)

Curt said:


> I have a fresh bottle of Jameson



I as well. I will join you in your prayer, Curt.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 31, 2010)

Our wedding anniversary is tomorrow


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 31, 2010)

Will be sitting in my recliner reading Francis Schaeffer's 'How than Shall We Live'.


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 31, 2010)

I'll be changing a few wall calendars and writing out checks so I don't get the date wrong next week.


----------



## seajayrice (Dec 31, 2010)

Curt said:


> I have chili brewing. I have a fresh bottle of Jameson. No celebration; no party; but I'll lift a glass and pray: maranatha."


 
Amen.

---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------




PuritanCovenanter said:


> Will be sitting in my recliner reading Francis Schaeffer's 'How than Shall We Live'.


 
One of the best books of all time In my humble opinion, I think I will join you.


----------



## JennyG (Dec 31, 2010)

It's nearly 10 pm in Scotland and I wouldn't mind hitting the hay quite soon, but i know I'll only be woken by one of the kids ringing around midnight to say happy New Year  ....and of course, I do want them to do that, so I'm going to fill in the time by praying for them all. it always seems a very good time for doing that


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Dec 31, 2010)

The Mrs. is taking the girls to her mother's. I'm staying home with the boys. They'll probably crash by 9:30 and give me a chance to catch up on some much needed reading (maybe I'll also join Randy )


----------



## Andres (Dec 31, 2010)

well I plan on staying up all night long! yes sir I will be awake until 8 in the morning! No seriously I will. I have to work tonight from midnight until 8:00am. Unfortunately this is one of our busiest nights of the year with drunks galore out and about. After everything calms down, which I anticipate will be about 3:00am, I plan on spending the next couple of hours reading and checking the PB. Hope everyone has a safe night!


----------



## seajayrice (Dec 31, 2010)

Andres said:


> well I plan on staying up all night long! yes sir I will be awake until 8 in the morning! No seriously I will. I have to work tonight from midnight until 8:00am. Unfortunately this is one of our busiest nights of the year with drunks galore out and about. After everything calms down, which I anticipate will be about 3:00am, I plan on spending the next couple of hours reading and checking the PB. Hope everyone has a safe night!


 
Killjoy


----------



## Curt (Dec 31, 2010)

Andres said:


> I have to work tonight from midnight until 8:00am. Unfortunately this is one of our busiest nights of the year with drunks galore out and about.



Stay safe, brother.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm not at the Ceilidh, too sick. It is almost midnight in Edinburgh. A friend just phoned me from there and said everything is very quiet.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 31, 2010)

Not sure when I'll go to bed. I usually stay up after midnight every night. I'll probably be reading a biography on John Quincy Adams or starting a book by Mark Noll. Maybe I'll raise a glass. Not a big deal here at all.


----------



## dudley (Dec 31, 2010)

I am spending it quietly at home and on the PB.


----------



## JennyG (Jan 1, 2011)

Andres said:


> well I plan on staying up all night long! yes sir I will be awake until 8 in the morning! No seriously I will. I have to work tonight from midnight until 8:00am. Unfortunately this is one of our busiest nights of the year with drunks galore out and about. After everything calms down, which I anticipate will be about 3:00am, I plan on spending the next couple of hours reading and checking the PB. Hope everyone has a safe night!


 hope it's been a quiet night for you too, my dear brother  
It's New year's morning here, but unless my arithmetic's way out, in Texas it will still be the dead of night and you still on night duty.
Praying that you and your dear wife (and all the PB,) have a happy and blessed 2011

---------- Post added at 10:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------




LawrenceU said:


> It is almost midnight in Edinburgh. A friend just phoned me from there and said everything is very quiet.



what an amazing thing the www is. It must have been about ten minutes after you wrote that, I heard from one of my boys who was with some friends in Edinburgh. They had eaten, and prayed, and then gone out to let off sparklers on the Meadows. It's not in the Princes Street party area, but near enough to hear. I think it must have hotted up a bit by then. But meanwhile, here on the East coast of Fife, it was like the grave


----------



## seajayrice (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks like a few Egyptian Muslims have joined the celebration.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 1, 2011)

seajayrice said:


> Looks like a few Egyptian Muslims have joined the celebration.



It has always amazed and saddened me that Egypt has denied that any Al-Qaeda connections, networks, groups exist within their borders. Sadly, I think they believe their own press clippings. From what I hear their security measures are woefully lacking. Now at least 21 Copts have been murdered due to their incompetence.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 1, 2011)

Had a great New Year's Eve with my beautiful wife. We went to a nice dinner, a jazz concert with the Charleston Horns, then went to 'The Glory of Gabrielli' a brass & organ concert. Very nice. We are leaving today to start vacation. (A nice start to the new year I'd say.  )


----------



## seajayrice (Jan 1, 2011)

LawrenceU said:


> seajayrice said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a few Egyptian Muslims have joined the celebration.
> ...


 
Indeed. Furthermore, the lack of condemnation for these acts from our own government let alone the Egyptians is deeply grievous. Massacre a pod of whales and receive more attention than events like these.


----------



## jambo (Jan 1, 2011)

With great rejoicing. Nothing to do with new Year but all to do with watching a magnificent Hearts team beat an insipid Hibs 1-0. (and it should have been more)


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 1, 2011)

I just saw the last five minutes or so. The Hibs would have been better of putting a junior team up.


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hunting


----------



## Jack K (Jan 1, 2011)

After praying with some friends, I decided to go home and sleep through the 12:00 hour for the first time I can remember since my childhood.

Now I'm spending New Year's Day prepping for family Sunday school class tomorrow. Some of the other classes didn't want to meet the day after New Year's. So we decided it'd be a good day to schedule one of our occasional all-family classes.


----------



## ClayPot (Jan 1, 2011)

I worked until about 2:30 am trying to get a publication ready for submission. Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## KMK (Jan 1, 2011)

KMK said:


> Enjoying a quiet evening at home.


 
So much for the 'quiet' part. A bunch of teenagers came over. We played games until about 1:00.


----------



## Mindaboo (Jan 1, 2011)

We spent the evening with some friends from our small group. We played some games, laughed and were home by 10:30. 

Brad and the kids woke me up at midnight. Five minutes later I was asleep again. That's my kind of New Year.


----------



## Herald (Jan 1, 2011)

I spent New Years Eve and part of today driving to Florida to pick up our daughter from her Disney internship.

Sent using my most excellent Android device.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 1, 2011)

jwithnell said:


> Our wedding anniversary is tomorrow


 
Congrats! 

---------- Post added at 03:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------

I spent the evening reading in prep for class next week.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 1, 2011)

Ended up turing out the lights at 10:05.


----------



## EverReforming (Jan 3, 2011)

My New Year's Eve ended up fairly quiet. I was originally going to head to a friend's place to ring in the new year, but he cancelled due to illness, so I decided to just stay home rather than find new plans. I ended up dozing off on the couch, waking up about 15 minutes before midnight, so I got up and got ready for bed, opened up my Bible to a random page and rang in the new year reading a few verses, and had the lights back out within a few minutes after midnight.


----------



## T.A.G. (Jan 3, 2011)

My wife and I went downtown with some other brothers and sisters and had a great time open air preaching (God really blessed it) and passed out tracts and one to ones. Great way to worship the Christ and to start the new year.


----------



## TexanRose (Jan 3, 2011)

I meant to go to bed early, but ended up awake till midnight editing a psalm recording (Psalm 18) with my brother.


----------

